# TOY BOX to GROW BOX LST WHITE WIDOW / WHITE RHINO



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*whats up everyone.  my girlfriend was going to toss her sons toy box away so i decide to transform it into a grow box.  i will be doing a (LST) low stress train on (1)WHITE WIDOW, AND (1)WHITE RHINO which are 1 week 6 days old today.  i have never tried this before so follow me along on this journey into the unknown. i will be transplanting over the next few days and will give a update. *

*GROW BOX - measures 26 inches tall, 14 inches wide, and 15 inches deep. inside is painted flat white.*

*(1) 2 1/2 inch CMF fan sucking hot air out*
*(1) air hole using PVC sucking cool air in*
*(1) 45 watt CFL 2,700 lumens output*
*(2) 15 watt CFL tubes not sure on lumen output*
*will be adding another 45 watt CFL this week. *

*here are a few pics. i will update once a week so stay tuned. *


----------



## Hick

mang TBG you're a _quite THE fabricator_. Do people ever try to tell you that you're disabled?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

Hick said:
			
		

> mang TBG you're a _quite THE fabricator_. Do people ever try to tell you that you're disabled?


*whats up hick. thanks for the comments. when i was 16 i fell off a building and broke my back and was paralized from the waist down. you would be suprised the stupid shit i try to do and have done. i'm one of those people who likes to do everything themself if i can ya know. maybe one of these days i will post my story in the coffee table thread.  *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*whats up everyone.  here is a quick update. today my WHITE WIDOW, AND WHITE RHINO are 2 weeks old and i transplanted them into 2 liter containers. here are a few pics. the 3rd pic shows the stem tied to the side of the container.*


----------



## rebelwithoutacause

Looks proffessional.  I like your setup. I'm gonna keep checking on your ww to see how mine are supposed to look.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*whats up everyone. time for a update on these two young girls at 2 weeks 3 days old. atleast i hope they are girls. i added another 45 watt cfl today bringing the total number of lumens to over 5,400. they love it. i also topped both of them and tied down the white rhino for the second time so it looks like a u. here is a pic. the white rhino is on the left and the white widow is on the right.*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*here we are at 2 weeks 5 days and these suckers are doing great.   check out all the new growth after topping 2 days ago. also check out the redish purple stems.  *


----------



## gqone333

doing great bueatiful plants b grunt , keep us updated


----------



## Mutt

sweet dude


----------



## Slowhand

Looking mighty good after just topping.You have a very nice and organized grow with beautiful workmanship on your grow areas.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

Slowhand said:
			
		

> Looking mighty good after just topping.You have a very nice and organized grow with beautiful workmanship on your grow areas.


*thanks Slowhand. i was going to ask you are your white widow and white rhino from nirvana? do you have redish purple stems? even the leafs have a purple tint to them.  *


----------



## Slowhand

How's it goin Grunt.My White Rhino was from nirvana but the WhiteWidow was from Greenhouse seeds i think.Yes i had purple on the stems and when it was drying i seen alot of purple and cherry colors in the lower buds.I'm going to harvest my other WW this afternoon i think and the WR still has a week to go i think.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Slowhand be sure to give us some pics of your harvest. also how about a smoke report on those beauties. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*whats up everyone. well here we are 3 weeks 1 day into are experiment and these babies are kicking ass. not sure if you can see but i have almost all the fan leaves tied down to the side of the containers. i cant believe the amount of new growth since i topped them and tied them down. here are a few pics. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Mutt

Looking great dude.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*whats up everyone. i decided to give an update because i had to cut the bottoms off the 2 liter containers and i set them in 2 gallon pots. i did it this way because i have them tied down to the 2 liter containers. i didnt want them to get root bound. also when i cut the bottoms off i cut some of the roots.  as of this morning they are still looking healthy. i hope i didnt harm them by cutting the roots. we will see. here are a few pics.*


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb

Nice.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

whats up everyone. its that time of the week for an update on my two babies. as of today they are 4 weeks old and getting very bushy. i broke a branch the other day tying down the white rhino. i thought for sure it would be dead the next day but that sucker is strong and green as ever. i have tied these babies down every way you can think of. i had to take them out of the toy box and move them into the speaker. ran out of room. anyway here are a few pics.


----------



## razorback

Dayum Grunt!! That was done exclusively with the CFL "pigtail" lights that were first shown in the blue box? And instead of transplanting you simply reset the small pots into the slightly larger ones to let the roots excape" simular to NFT? Proof of the pudding is in the eating and you are on the downhill stretch to a nice Bowl of it!! I recently had some G13xbsh and for the hell of it started them under the same sort of setup, I was amazed at how vigorous they became. They went outside with no probs, but the growth slowed down large. you saw what I used to do outside, cant lift those big 15 gallons around anymore, think ill try your method start to finish, thanks for the motivation!!! nice!


----------



## Mutt

Wow Brother Grunt. That is some bushy plants. That is some great training.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

razorback said:
			
		

> Dayum Grunt!! That was done exclusively with the CFL "pigtail" lights that were first shown in the blue box? And instead of transplanting you simply reset the small pots into the slightly larger ones to let the roots excape" simular to NFT? Proof of the pudding is in the eating and you are on the downhill stretch to a nice Bowl of it!! I recently had some G13xbsh and for the hell of it started them under the same sort of setup, I was amazed at how vigorous they became. They went outside with no probs, but the growth slowed down large. you saw what I used to do outside, cant lift those big 15 gallons around anymore, think ill try your method start to finish, thanks for the motivation!!! nice!


whats up razorback. yup those cfl's sure do the job. the thing that i would have done diffrent though is cut the bottoms off the 2 liter containers and taped them back on. this way i could have just untaped them and put them in the other pots. when i cut the bottoms off with a razor blade i cut the roots and thought for sure i killed them but got lucky. each plant will have 9 tops or so. i just hope they are females. i think i'm gonna put them into flower next week. will see. glad i brought some motivation your way.


----------



## Insane

Beautiful man. Nice little bushes 

Reminds me of a time I brought a good friend over to check out one of my outdoor plants, he walked right by it without even noticing, I stopped and he continued down the path and looked back at me "Aren't we gonna check out your plant?" I kinda tilted my head towards it and he says "Holy shit!!! I was expecting a plant not a bush!!"

The bushier the better


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*whats up Insane. i would have to agree the bushier the better. i think i'm gonna top all my plants from now on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*thought i would give an update on the white widow and white rhino at 4 weeks 4 days old. these suckers are growing fast and furious. like i said i had to move them from the toy box to my speaker box because i ran out of room. i 'm now running out of room in my speaker. i'm gonna try and veg them until i harvest my northern berry's and papaya's. here are some pics of these young bushes. had some fun with the last pic adding some cartoon effects along with a spotlight effect. pretty cool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Slowhand

Hi Grunt!  They look mighty good,nice compact bushes with great color in the last picture.(lol)


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb

Damn looking good, i'm taking notes.....


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*whats up everyone. as of today my white widow and white rhino are 5 weeks old. i still have them in veg. here is a quick pic. *


----------



## Mutt

wow dude, lookin great.


----------



## sicnarf




----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*here we are at 5 weeks 5 days of vegging. as you can see these babies are getting big. it won't be long before i put them into flower. i would put them into flower now but i just dont have the room so i will keep vegging them until i do. *


----------



## LdyLunatic

nice stuff!!!  can't wait to see this flower


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*whats up everyone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 well as of today my White Widow and White Rhino are 6 weeks old. Got some good news this morning when i checked the White Widow and it has pre-flowers and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Is that killer or what. Still no signs on the White Rhino. Know matter what both will go into flower by friday. Here are a few pics. The White Widow is in front of the red and the Rhino is in front of the purple. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Slowhand

They're looking fantastic BRO.My White Rhino was about a week behind my White Widow the whole grow and 2 weeks at harvest time slower.How do you hide that green color that shows on your thumbs all the time?Do you wear gloves?(lol)


----------



## AZshwagg

I agree with slowhand they look beautiful, Hopefully I'll get some good results too.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Well more good news. My White Rhino has shown pre-flowers and it's a female. So i tossed her along with the White Widow into flower. My closet is now packed full.  *


----------



## LdyLunatic

great to hear the birth of girls all around  

awesome looking plants *THE* *BROTHER'S GRUNT*


----------



## ReaferCheifer26

damn man thats tight congrats on the girls... swim might have to do sum LST on his aquaponic babies.. when did u top them at like what node kinda?? and did u top anymore after?... lookin good man

Cheif


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

ReaferCheifer26 said:
			
		

> damn man thats tight congrats on the girls... swim might have to do sum LST on his aquaponic babies.. when did u top them at like what node kinda?? and did u top anymore after?... lookin good man
> 
> Cheif


I topped them at 2 weeks 3 days old and that was it. After that all i did was tie down the branches and now i have 9 tops on each plant.


----------



## ReaferCheifer26

tight... i had a mutant plant once whos top stopped growing at liek 4 inches high naturally for all of veg so i ended up with about 14 tops naturally it was the bushiest little thing man.. my mom saw it and didnt even think it was a weed plant..( i had it in my house growing all the way to harvest) i told her it was a form of bonsai lol hydroponics and all it was the tighest plant ive grown so far... it was perfect for low hidden growing or scrog... should have cloned it it was bagseed.. but oh well... teh main topp grew to teh height of the like 13 others , about a foot ro soo each it was tight.. i think this is how ur plants will turn out lookin, similar form and stuff .. ur bud will probably be bigger i used CF's during flowering.... her name was Lafanda ....

Hey is ur closet grow grownin under only one 400 watt HPS? and are they stil in 3 gal. buckets?

peace
Cheif


----------



## Phowl

Sick dude!

Keep us updated with pics, bro.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

ReaferCheifer26 said:
			
		

> tight... i had a mutant plant once whos top stopped growing at liek 4 inches high naturally for all of veg so i ended up with about 14 tops naturally it was the bushiest little thing man.. my mom saw it and didnt even think it was a weed plant..( i had it in my house growing all the way to harvest) i told her it was a form of bonsai lol hydroponics and all it was the tighest plant ive grown so far... it was perfect for low hidden growing or scrog... should have cloned it it was bagseed.. but oh well... teh main topp grew to teh height of the like 13 others , about a foot ro soo each it was tight.. i think this is how ur plants will turn out lookin, similar form and stuff .. ur bud will probably be bigger i used CF's during flowering.... her name was Lafanda ....
> 
> Hey is ur closet grow grownin under only one 400 watt HPS? and are they stil in 3 gal. buckets?
> 
> peace
> Cheif


whats up Chief. yes they are still in 3 gallon buckets, and yes i only use 1 400 watt hps. I start them under cfl's for vegging them change to the hps for flower.


----------



## gcr6bk

what are the light bulb splitters called and where did you get them.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

gcr6bk said:
			
		

> what are the light bulb splitters called and where did you get them.


*whats up gcr6bk. I'm not sure what they are called but you can get them at WALMART for like $2 i think. *


----------



## gcr6bk

thanks TBG I am going to get some right away. Your plants look magnificent!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up everyone. As of today the ladies are 7 weeks old and 7 days into flower. They are doing great. *


----------



## gcr6bk

How long do you think before they will start packing on some buds?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

gcr6bk said:
			
		

> How long do you think before they will start packing on some buds?


*Whats up gcr6bk. I would say 2 weeks or so some good bud development will start. When you first put them into flower it takes awhile before they get going and when they do BAM. *


----------



## GreenDayGirl

Holy Crap TBG how did I miss this thread...after seeing what those babies under cfl's you no longer need to convince me..I'm out the door to go light bulb shopping. The hell with waiting for payday!!!


----------



## gcr6bk

oh!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> Holy Crap TBG how did I miss this thread...after seeing what those babies under cfl's you no longer need to convince me..I'm out the door to go light bulb shopping. The hell with waiting for payday!!!


Hey GreenDayGirl. They are under 400 watt hps now and in the closet with the other plants.


----------



## LdyLunatic

you got yourself some mighty big girls


----------



## GreenDayGirl

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> Hey GreenDayGirl. They are under 400 watt hps now and in the closet with the other plants.


 I've already got one of those! Yea!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> I've already got one of those! Yea!


Whats up GreenDayGirl. I vegged them under cfl's i think for 6 weeks then last week i put them in flower under the 400 watt hps.


----------



## halftoke

Those CFL bulbs, are they the same things u buy in Wally World to replace regular light bulbs? The flouros that are supposed to last 5 years? If they are, I have a few hanging around the house unused and m going to try that on the next crop.

Going to start LST _tonight_!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

halftoke said:
			
		

> Those CFL bulbs, are they the same things u buy in Wally World to replace regular light bulbs? The flouros that are supposed to last 5 years? If they are, I have a few hanging around the house unused and m going to try that on the next crop.
> 
> Going to start LST _tonight_!


*Whats up halftoke. I think your talking about the same ones. I have a thread in the lighting section thats called wally world set up for under $40. There is a picture of the bulbs i use. Also i just use them to start my plants. *


----------



## Zarnon

Very nice rich look to those leaves m8.   Looks like you've set a great foundation for your flowers.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up everyone. Well as of today the ladies are 8 weeks old and 2 weeks into flower. These two ladies are growing like crazy. Starting to get some little buds. Here are a few pics. *


----------



## ReaferCheifer26

lookin tight man... dont u just love the burst of growth during flowering... i recently found out taht one of my planst turned female sooo im awaiting for it to hoppefully double if not triple its size

Did u have troubles grow ur other 4 planst in 3 gallon buckets? cause mines in one right about now and i hope its enough room for the roots during flowering.... i tied it down and starta slight LST thats to your inspriration of course! ill show u sum pics of her one day one here


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

ReaferCheifer26 said:
			
		

> lookin tight man... dont u just love the burst of growth during flowering... i recently found out taht one of my planst turned female sooo im awaiting for it to hoppefully double if not triple its size
> 
> Did u have troubles grow ur other 4 planst in 3 gallon buckets? cause mines in one right about now and i hope its enough room for the roots during flowering.... i tied it down and starta slight LST thats to your inspriration of course! ill show u sum pics of her one day one here


*Whats up Chief. I haven't had any problems with the 3 gallon buckets. What you have to remember is for every gallon of dirt your plant will grow 1 foot. So a 3 gallon bucket will hold a 3 foot plant. Good luck on your grow.*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up everyone. Well as of today the 2 ladies are 9 weeks old and 3 weeks into flower. They are filling up the closet nice. Once i get the 2 Northern Berry's out i will pull them out some more. Here are a few pics.*


----------



## ReaferCheifer26

Damn man ur gunna have alot of budsite.. goodluck on ur 2 perfect ladies


----------



## Mutt

Holy crap B. Grunt. Your gonna have enough bud for a LOOOONNNGGG time. man. Team Grunt still flowering strong.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up everyone. Nothing to do today so i took some pics. Here are a few of the White Widow and White Rhino at 9 weeks 3 days old and 3 weeks 3 days into flower. We have just added a new addition to the closet. My mother White Widow who is 9 weeks 3 days old and 1 day into flower. As you can see by the pics these ladies are packing on the trichromes already. They are gonna be frosty. *


----------



## drfting07

i can only pray mine will look 1/2 as good as urs man...wow! Post pics of the final product cured and dried


----------



## Stoney Bud

Bro Grunts! You guys are awesome man!

This crop is going to seriously get you wasted!

You always have the best man.

Good luck to you. More pics!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up everyone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As of today my two ladies are 10 weeks old and 4 weeks into flower and kicking ass. These are some frosty young ladies. Here are a few pics. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## mountain

Lookin good bro! Hey what kind of camera do have, I cant get good trike shots with the Mavica I got.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

mountain said:
			
		

> Lookin good bro! Hey what kind of camera do have, I cant get good trike shots with the Mavica I got.


*Whats up mountain. It's a Kodak easyshare Z700. Try using your flash when you take your pics. For some reason it makes the trichromes jump right out at ya. I try and use it on every pic. Do you have a close up feature on your camera or zoom?*


----------



## mountain

Hey Bro,
Yeah got zoom got flash. Pics come out blindingly bright when flash on low even. Maybe I just gotta f--k around some more and use photoshop or somethin.
thanks


----------



## mikedib0

*drool* soo white and frosty. dibo likey much!!   great jub tbg


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up everyone. Nothing to do today so i took some pics. The White Widow has the blue background and the White Rhino has the purple background. ENJOY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## AZshwagg

Dude, Honestly..... You should enter your bud in the cannabis cup!!hahahahaha.
keep up the TLC, later man.


----------



## LdyLunatic

mmmmm....mmmmmmmm....mmmmmmmmmm

gawd TBG...you _*never *_cease to amaze me


----------



## Zarnon

Hey what's going on??

I really like those plants in veg. They look ornamental!

The set up you have is really nice. I really would like a secondary small veg/clone box. 

What was the fan you used again? Would you show how you mounted it? Thanks! 

You are going to have a great harvest waiting thru veg like that.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

Zarnon said:
			
		

> Hey what's going on??
> 
> I really like those plants in veg. They look ornamental!
> 
> The set up you have is really nice. I really would like a secondary small veg/clone box.
> 
> What was the fan you used again? Would you show how you mounted it? Thanks!
> 
> You are going to have a great harvest waiting thru veg like that.


*Whats up Zarnon. I used a 4 inch CMF computer fan. They are very easy to wire and mount. I have a thread on how to wire a computer fan in the Growroom Setup and Design section. To mount all you do is drill a big hole put the fan up there and screw it in. I will take a pic later today of one installed. *


----------



## Insane

Amazing as usual B Grunt, but now I've come to expect nothing less! hahahahahaha


----------



## AZshwagg

Thats how "B" Grunt gets down!!!!!!!!!!!!! All custom all the time, hahahahaha!!!!


----------



## LdyLunatic

darn....i was hoping for more pics  

*hint hint TBG*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up everyone. Well as of today the two ladies are 11 weeks old and 5 weeks into flower. Nothing to report other than they are doing great. The White Widow is in front of the blue and the White Rhino is in front of the red. Here are a few pics. *


----------



## Insane

*Whipes drool off face* lol..now that is some seriously great lookin bud, lemme know when you write a book about mj, I want an autographed copy! LOL


----------



## Zarnon

TBG:  Thanks dude!  That's what I thought. I got one in this crappy cardboard box set up. I have a cloning chamber I just need to move these fluros and fan into a bigger box. Hmmm... I think I found my project for this evening!


----------



## Witness

I can't belive my eyes, those babies look gorgeous!!
keep up the good work


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up everyone. Nothing to do today so i took some pictures of the ladies. The White Rhino is in front of the purple, and the White Widow is in front of the blue. The one picture is the bottom of the White Widow showing all the popcorn buds. *


----------



## Insane

Beautiful as usual man lol


----------



## LdyLunatic

damn am i ever glad i stopped back again before heading out for yard work....hella awesome pics


----------



## Stoney Bud

Beautiful plants Bros Grunt. I sure wish those were mine!


----------



## GreenDayGirl

Wow Tbg! Those are beautiful ladies (as usual)  so if you have nothing better to do....you could always dress them up again  , that was fun.


----------



## Zarnon

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiice!


----------



## massproducer

Simply beautiful, some say beauty is only skin deep, but I say it goes right to your stems, great grow


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up everyone. Well as of today the ladies are 12 weeks old and 6 weeks into flower. The Rhino is in front of the red and the Widow is in front of the multi color. Here are some pics. *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Nothing to do this morning so i thought i would toss up some pics of the ladies. *


----------



## Insane

Wow man...those are frickin beautiful. Not just beautiful as usual...FRICKIN BEAUTIFUL!! lol


----------



## Witness

great.....


----------



## LdyLunatic

damn fine shots as always Bro   gawd i love your ladies


----------



## yogi dc

man youra sick freak TBG, showing off those ladies in the nude. dam it where is the lotion when i need it lol..
ahhhh that was good, your the sh*t you know how i like it LOL


----------



## Zarnon

Yep,  you have gotten to the 'fragrant dusting' stage!!  Yaay!!! 

It's like the "Resin Fairy" dropped in and decided to go nuts.

The backdrop is such a nice idea.  Mmmmm........


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up everyone. Thank you all for the kind words. Nothing to do today as usual so i took more pics. Hope you all enjoy looking at the pics as much as i like taking them. ENJOY*


----------



## Mutt

Lookin great as ussual B. Grunt


----------



## Insane

Those buds look good enough to eat


----------



## LdyLunatic

Insane said:
			
		

> Those buds look good enough to eat


 
yeah what he said....damn!!!   those are so sweet looking Bro


----------



## AZshwagg

Man, those hairs and trich's look dam creamy and hairy,hhhhmmmm! I ment the bud....,hahahaha!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up everyone. Well as of today the ladies are 13 weeks old and 7 weeks into flower and looking great. Harvest is right around the corner and i cant wait. Here are a few pics. *


----------



## Insane

Gorgeous buds man!


----------



## LdyLunatic

good lawd those are frosty.....awesome shots as usual Bro


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up everyone. Well we are 5 days from HARVEST so i thought i would get some pics in before we chop them down next week. *


----------



## Insane

mmmmm.....damn dude...amazing....now I gotta whipe some drool off my keyboard lol


----------



## LdyLunatic

i just fell off my chair    damn those are sweet Bro


----------



## purple_chronic

Dawn!!! you know i need your help!!!my closest friends say i cant do it!!!!(imagine)


----------



## Stoney Bud

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> Whats up everyone. Well we are 5 days from HARVEST so i thought i would get some pics in before we chop them down next week*.*


Bro, those are looking as sweet as any you've ever done. I know you had some problems, but no one would know it by looking at those beautiful buds man!

LOOKING AWESOME MAN


----------



## Zarnon

Very nice laden with goodness.  I gotta go back and see how long your total flower went.  Very good.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

Zarnon said:
			
		

> Very nice laden with goodness. I gotta go back and see how long your total flower went. Very good.


*Whats up Zarnon. The total flower time on these ladies is 8 weeks or 56 days. Wen. will be 56 days and they are ready for picking. *
Whats up Stoney Bud. As always thanks for the kind words. Wish you could be here when they are all dried and cured and ready for smoke.


----------



## massproducer

Bros, those buds look gorgeous, it is like someone went in your grow room and just started sprinking powdered sugar everywhere.  They are beautiful, great work as usual.  I cant wait to see the final product...mmmmmmm


----------



## Reverend Willis

Cheers. Nice work. You'd better smoke that stuff with some adult supervision. It looks serious.
Peace. Good grow.
Rev


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Well folks here we are at the end of another journal. Tomorrow these two ladies will be cut down trimmed and hung. Sounds brutal but we must do what we must do.  The ladies might look a bit sick because i haven't given them water in about 5 days. Figure i would toss up one more round of pics so here they are. I would like to say THANK YOU to all who have followed this journal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Zarnon

Yep, I would say of all the people I've seen, you tend to turn out consistently great looking herb. 

I may have to rip-off your backdrop idea for a few shots of my buds when I harvest. The color really helps highlight the bud.

You get some really nice coloration on your buds. Did you get a pheno that was purple?  Zarnon likes!


----------



## DillaWilla

Hey TBG, Great job on an awesome grow...The force is truly strong with you!  I was hoping you could answer a couple of questions???  I have 4 babies that are about a week and a half old and doing great under 24/0 of 400 watt MH...I want to use your method of "LST" and topping that you did on this grow to save as much vertical space in the grow box for flowering, can you help me with this?  I dont know when to start "LST" and would appreciate it if I could ask you questions along the way...These 1st four babies are bagseed and I want to practice on them before I start my Misty grow!  My next question is what type of camera do you use, your pictures look there in HD or something???  I havent had great luck trying to get good clean pics of my little girls (I hope)...thanks for the advice!


----------



## Ad1

Those colours are great, nice one!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

Zarnon said:
			
		

> Yep, I would say of all the people I've seen, you tend to turn out consistently great looking herb.
> 
> I may have to rip-off your backdrop idea for a few shots of my buds when I harvest. The color really helps highlight the bud.
> 
> You get some really nice coloration on your buds. Did you get a pheno that was purple? Zarnon likes!


*Whats up Zarnon. Sorry but for some reason the multi color backdrop that i used for a few pics makes the buds turn that color. I don't think i'm gonna use it anymore. My buds have some nice color but no purple. *


----------



## purple_chronic

TBG!!! You know it....


          You r the MAN!!!!!!!!


i hope you have a good meal after the curing process that should drive you crazy!!!!


----------



## GreenDayGirl

Absolutley beautiful TBG! What kind of soil did you use for this grow? They turned out awesome....


----------



## LdyLunatic

damn i love your ladies.....i wish i was closer so i could take them out on the town  

looking forward to some new dried pics and a smoke report....awesome job Bro


----------



## tHEaNIMICnEEDLE

hahahah i have the same box from
when i was a kid


----------



## jolly green giant

beautiful! (the onlyword that gives justice to these pics)


----------



## vitaminwater184

those are some HELLA nice frosty plants man, good job.


----------



## MercyEternity

Was there ever a smoke report or a rating for them?
I wanted to know more about the Rhino.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Yup. :hubba:  Take a look down in the Smoke Report section of the site.  *


			
				MercyEternity said:
			
		

> Was there ever a smoke report or a rating for them?
> I wanted to know more about the Rhino.


----------



## #5died

i wish i knew what you know, then i'd grow some bushy stuff...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Trust me when i say weed is easy to grow. All ya gotta do is some research and reading and you'll be off to the races.  Here is a link with just about everything ya need to know about growing and then some. :aok: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9396 *


			
				#5died said:
			
		

> i wish i knew what you know, then i'd grow some bushy stuff...


----------

